# HSS1332 now has #110 jet as original equipment?



## mjdvet111 (Jul 26, 2018)

I took delivery of brand new HSS1332AATD last week. It had just arrived at the dealer, so I presume it was assembled in Aug or Sep 2021. Who knows how long ago the GX390 came from the engine plant. Well, today I planned to re-jet from 102 to 110. To my surprise, it already had a 110 jet (it was labeled "110S", the same stamping as the 110 jet I ordered from Boats.net). Apparently Honda is now installing #110 in the GX390 at the factory...I wonder if this started with the new chute design??


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

There can be only one conclusion. The Honda engineers are spying our SBF posts. 😳


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mjdvet111 said:


> I wonder if this started with the new chute design?


No, much later than that. It started early this year with the /A rev at SAFA-2000001...









Start your reference reading here... Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

I put a 110 jet when a thread was started here sometime in late 2016 and that’s how this machine should have been jetted from the factory, power wise.


----------



## ssls6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Don't ignore the pilot jet settings.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

mjdvet111 said:


> I took delivery of brand new HSS1332AATD last week. It had just arrived at the dealer, so I presume it was assembled in Aug or Sep 2021. Who knows how long ago the GX390 came from the engine plant. Well, today I planned to re-jet from 102 to 110. To my surprise, it already had a 110 jet (it was labeled "110S", the same stamping as the 110 jet I ordered from Boats.net). Apparently Honda is now installing #110 in the GX390 at the factory...I wonder if this started with the new chute design??


‘Yeah, this is interesting. My 1332/ GX390 was delivered to the dealer with a 110 and the local tech changed it to a 108. I purchased it in February so it was a 2020-2021 build. I mentioned this back around then and I remember Tabora mentioning I should have a 102 or 100. I’m at 9600’ mind you. Ran ok for a rookie like me and did the job for that 10 hours or so, at least to my observation. I admit my ignorance but I’ll keep what I got until there’s an issue.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mjdvet111 said:


> I took delivery of brand new HSS1332AATD last week. It had just arrived at the dealer, so I presume it was assembled in Aug or Sep 2021. Who knows how long ago the GX390 came from the engine plant. Well, today I planned to re-jet from 102 to 110. To my surprise, it already had a 110 jet (it was labeled "110S", the same stamping as the 110 jet I ordered from Boats.net). Apparently Honda is now installing #110 in the GX390 at the factory...I wonder if this started with the new chute design??


post #3.....that 102 may be correct. our dealer is selling last years models this year.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> post #3.....that 102 may be correct. our dealer is selling last years models this year.


He said it came with a 110, not a 102. My 2016 came with a 102. I haven't looked at the one in my 2021 yet.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mick_Mach said:


> He said it came with a 110, not a 102. My 2016 came with a 102. I haven't looked at the one in my 2021 yet.


okay. it goes by serial number so you are probably okay. that's good news then. you're all set for a big winter.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

ssls6 said:


> Don't ignore the pilot jet settings.


What is a pilot screw? And what difference does 2 turns out make vs 1 1/4?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mick_Mach said:


> What is a pilot screw?


The Pilot Jet is the low speed jet - Number 35 below, and the Pilot Jet Set Screw is Number 5.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> The Pilot Jet is the low speed jet - Number 35 below, and the Pilot Jet Set Screw is Number 5.
> View attachment 181808


most have limiter caps on them so you cant screw it up.


----------



## ssls6 (Sep 25, 2019)

The pilot jet allows air/fuel on the back side of the throttle plate. It's always active and the only way to get air/fuel at idle (throttle plate closed), at wide open you have both the pilot jet and the main jet working together. Honda must have leaned the pilot jet setting for emissions near idle and compensated with a bigger main jet at wide open.


----------

